
Good Algorithms Make Good Neighbors - MrXOR
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/7/237703-good-algorithms-make-good-neighbors/fulltext
======
jkrusemark
Hey! Noticed this post, and found it to be pretty insightful. Don't know if
you are currently on the market, but Im recruiting for one of the fastest
growing real-estate startups in SF, and wanted to know if you'd be interested
in having a chat

